# Ink Drops in 4K



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

[yt]k_okcNVZqqI#![/yt]

This looks really cool wanted to share.

[WATCH WITH CAUTION-some systems cant handle this sorry in advance ]
also, watching in 720 or lower still looks nice. less stressfull.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 5, 2013)

make sure to hit youtube link and watch in "Original" for 4k res


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL my work laptop froze and stopped working


----------



## Disparia (Feb 5, 2013)

My work laptop plays it at about 10fps. /flex


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

lol sorry about your labtops guys.

{hug}


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL my work laptop froze and stopped working



same!!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 5, 2013)

Radeon 4870, Catalyst 13.1.

First time I clicked "Original", display driver crashed and resolved (flash video was completely green).

After I closed the browser and reopened it, the page loaded, the video acted like it was going to load, then I got a bluescreen (bccode 116).

Needless to say, I won't be watching ink drop in 4k.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank You Natr0n! Great way to wind down from a frustrating day of work.


----------



## D007 (Feb 5, 2013)

680 runs it like butter.
Youtubes buffer speeds however, leave something to be desired..lol


----------

